# Ice fishing lures



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

So I'll pose a hypothetical question...assuming you had some very basic jigs to start with, if you had $100 to spend and wanted to build a solid ice fishing arsenal, what would you buy? For example, assuming an average of $5 per, if you were gonna buy 20 lures what would you get?...colors, sizes, etc. Mostly chasing gills, perch, crappies, walleyes.


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

Rippin raps, rattle masters, vibees, rap v's, tungsten jigs.


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

If eyes on Erie the only thing I ever use is an acme little cleo usually 1/4 oz unless there is current, then a heavier Cleo. Hammered nickel green, hammered nickel blue and hammered gold and green.


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Vmc waxie jigs, rippin raps, slab raps and forage minnow spoons. Gold, silver and perch are my go to colors. Slender spoons and vibes for walleye


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Acmetackle.com 
Quick way to spend 100$


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

Trout magnet silver and gold jig heads are awsome for pan fish! but don't forget your pimples and cast masters.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

X2 on all of the responses BUT $100 ain't gonna be enough !! Good luck on holding back on your purchases. LOL


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Better throw some swedish pimples in there - all the fish you mentioned can be caught on these alone. For inland lakes, I like sizes #2 & #3. Have caught walleyes on even the small ones. Tip them with a minnow head, maggots, whatever. But they work.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Man...no mention of chubby darters? I'd also throw in hali dropper spoons, and buckshot spoons.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

For the perch,gills and crappie its hard to beat a pin-min tipped with wax worms or maggots


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I would buy a dropper spoon and a basic treble spoon...... and spend the rest on Z-Vibers and Rippin' Raps. The 2 smaller sizes of Z-Vibers absolutely slay the bluegill, crappie and perch. I used to use Jiggin' Raps a lot to get the attention of fish and bring them under me but the small lipless cranks seem to work wonders.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

For a very good assortment of bluegill,crappie,perch jigs I like Mogadore bait and tackle,good selection.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I've caught some of the biggest walleye on cheap spoons from Walmart. Believe it or not, go to Walmart and check out the ozark trail line of baits. Grab the small stuff....your money will go a long way. They have some pretty awesome lil lures that work great


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Agree with many of the above but my go-to is the sebile vibrato.


----------

